# AppleTV+ sur TV Samsung



## Denauw88 (26 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,

J’ai récemment acquis une télévision Samsung The Frame, et elle inclut l’app « AppleTV ». J’ai ensuite démarré la série « The Morning Show » et j’ai pu regardé 2 épisodes en deux jours. Hors je n’ai démarré aucun essai gratuit ni pris l’abonnement. Et lorsque je vais sur le site tv.apple.com, il me propose bien l’épisode 3 mais aussi toujours le bouton « Try Apple+ Free »…

Quelqu’un peut m’expliquer comment cela se fait ? Serait-ce un bug ou aurais-je lancé l’essai gratuit via la TV ?

Merci !


----------



## Wizepat (26 Novembre 2019)

Salut,

AppleTV+ est un service payant. Un an d’abonnement est offert dans le cadre de l’achat d’un appareil Apple. Je ne pense pas que ta TV Samsung soit éligible. 

C’est pourquoi il te propose de t’abonner avec une période d’essai pour vision et la suite.


----------



## Denauw88 (26 Novembre 2019)

Oui je comprends bien, mais pourquoi ai-je pu regarder deux épisodes depuis l'app "AppleTV" de ma TV Samsung sans même souscrire à l'essai gratuit?


----------



## subsole (26 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour
Ne te poses pas la question, si tu es certain que c'est gratos, profite !


----------



## Denauw88 (26 Novembre 2019)

Oui bien sûr! 

Après je partage aussi car si ça se trouve, c'est une possibilité que d'autres personnes peuvent essayer avec leur TV Samsung, et que quelque part dans la validation il y a un bug qui fait que les TV (Samsung ou autre, à voir) ont accès aux programmes sans abonnement. Qui sait!


----------



## mariol66 (27 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour, normalement sans abonnement ni essai gratuit, tu devrais avoir accès aux deux premiers épisodes d’une série, si tu continue à y avoir accès gratuitement au troisième épisode... et bien t’aura eu du bol


----------



## Denauw88 (27 Novembre 2019)

Aaah voilà! Oui je viens de regarder et en effet maintenant je dois prendre l'essai gratuit pour démarrer l'épisode 3. Tout s'explique merci!


----------

